# how does xanax kick in so fast???????????



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So ive been off xanax for about a week now. Im now on adderall, 60mg a day, prozac 40mg a day, and now im back on xanax as needed.

So to celebrate this wonderful occasion, i just took 3mg of xanax, all at once!! ive never done that before, only with klonopin. And im sure the weeks of weening off xanax decreased my tolerance for it. For some reason im extremely tolerant to drugs.

Ive never drank alcohol before, but i probably could drink out everyone....must be genetic..alcoholism and addictive personalities run in my family, but only my moms family....so happy i didnt get that gene!!! haha, but i did get her rediculous tolerence for certain drugs. She says she can outdrink my dad hhaa, and hes a big mother****er.

But its weird, because she takesa benadryl and is out for the count...im pretty sure its placebo though, because i once gave her a 1mgkpin, and nothing happened to her.

Weird because adderall actually worked rly good for me.\

*MAIN POINT OF THREAD-
*I just took 3mg of xanax...and it felt sketchy as **** because i have the .5 mg tablets lol, so it was 6 pills. 15 minutes later, i feel the effects...wtFFFFFFFFFFF

how doesit kick in so fast?

o ya....anyone notice how ****in delicious milk tastes when you have xanax in you? lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Bypasses the p450 enzyme system in your liver, it's called the first pass effect.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Bypasses the p450 enzyme system in your liver, it's called the first pass effect.


Are other benzos subject to this effect?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Bypasses the p450 enzyme system in your liver, it's called the first pass effect.


iinntntterrresttiinnng..any other drugs do this?? in pill form?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You want it to really kick in stick it under your tongue and your mouth will absorb it straight in to your blood stream without the wait time and damage of stomach acid. Warning do not try with a large or your normal dose. The entire thing will hit you all at once which can lead to increased side effects or over dose if you do that with too high of dose. Also it tastes beyond disgusting while dissolving.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

hmm interesting...

For some reason it like, enhances my senses lol..other than sight. Everything soft feels soft. A cold glass of milk and a strawberry nutri grain bar are deliiiciouss Andi can smell things i didnt notice before.


----------

